
Curve of Forgetting helps you memorize text by heart - gurov
https://gurov.github.io/curve-of-forgetting/
======
gurov
It adds events to your Google Calendar in a special order to memorize text
with a minimum number of repetitions.

I just could not learn the English word "kind". Every time I had to learn its
meaning again, so I solved the problem as a programmer - I wrote a program for
memorization.

Based on
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forgetting_curve](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forgetting_curve)

